# PX4 with red dot



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

I recently had my PX4 compact slide machined at langdon tactical for a Red Dot sight. They provide plates for three different red dot's. I mounted the vortex venom and absolutely love it. Makes it a lot easier for this old mans eyes to aim and see the target all at once. I also found a OWB holster at Vedder for the PX4 with a red dot, so I can still concealed carry my PX4. I do see more and more pistols being offered with red dots or an option for one.


----------

